# West End Watch Co.



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm a sucker for any watch that contains the Landeron 4750 movement...and they're easily recognized by the watch cases, so even if the seller doesn't know what electric movement is inside their watch, I can usually tell.

The 4750 was the first Swiss made electric movement and appeared in the early 1960's. Just a few years after the first Hamilton appeared but this Swiss movement is streets ahead in terms of design. I think I've bought between 20-30 of these over the last 5 years and only one wasn't still working.

The movement was used by many watch manufacturers and you'll rarely see Landeron on the dial. In addition to the movement, it seems these watch manufacturers also used the same cases...presumably this was also made by Landeron.

Here we have one badged as a "West End Watch Co.". The case on this one is slightly different to all other 4750s I've come across --- the back is a snap-on...all others have been screw down. Can anyone tell me about West End Watch Co....they seem to have been around for a long time.

This dial and hand style has also been used by many other manufacturers (Vido in last photo); the crown style seem standard for all Landeron 4750s as well.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I have to say that's one of the nicest watches you've shown, out of your very impressive collection of very, very nice elecrics. Didn't the West End Watch Co. primarily supply the Indian armed forces?


----------

